# disminuido / discapacitado / minusválido / ..



## Sidjanga

Hola queridos coforeros:

En la prensa así como en conversaciones de todo tipo y otros contextos se manejan estos términos -por lo menos a mi humilde parecer- (más o menos) como sinónimos. 
Alguna vez leí o oí en alguna parte que por lo menos uno de ellos se considera "políticamente no correcto", pero no recuerdo cuál era.

¿Lo son, o no lo son? 

¿Conviene por lo tanto distinguirlos? (con más cuidado que a otros "sinónimos")


> *disminuido*_*, da**.*_
> _(Del part. de disminuir)._
> _*1. *adj. Que ha *perdido *fuerzas o aptitudes, o las posee en grado menor a lo normal. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s._
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Del diccionario de WR:
> *disminuido, da *
> _1.adj. y s. [Persona] que tiene incompletas sus facultades físicas o psíquicas:_
> 
> _*discapacitado**, da**.*_
> _(Calco del ingl. disabled)._
> _*1. *adj. Dicho de una persona: Que tiene impedida o entorpecida alguna de las actividades cotidianas consideradas normales, por alteración de sus funciones *intelectuales o físicas*. U. t. c. s._
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> _*minusválido**, da**.*_
> _(Del lat. minus, menos, y válido)._
> _*1. *adj. Dicho de una persona: Incapacitada, por *lesión* congénita o adquirida, para ciertos trabajos, *movimientos*, deportes, etc. U. t. c. s._
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> * ..... *?
> [la negrita en azul se debe a mi intervención]


¿Son o se manejan (básicamente) como sinónimos?

O

¿Se hacen/deberían hacer efectivamente las diferencias semánticas que sugieren las definiciones? *(minusválido *-> sobre todo respecto de las habilidades físicas; *discapacitado *-> física o intelectualmente; *disminuido *-> "fuerzas –del tipo que sea- reducidas" ?)

Si son o se manejan como sinónimos, ¿cuáles son más o menos "políticamente correctos"? (_minusválido_, p.ej., por lo menos a mí no me suena precisamente lindo ni a descripción objetiva, pero lo que quizá se deba a mi perspectiva lingüística)


----------



## alexacohen

Disminuido es el que no es políticamente correcto. Discapacitado tampoco es una buena idea llamárselo a alguien. 
Minusválido (al que ya le hemos encontrado la forma políticamente incorrecta: miniválido) es el más utilizado.

De todas formas no te lo plantees mucho: siempre habrá alguien a quien no le guste. 
Una muy políticamente correcta compañera mía hablaba con una persona y mencionó su minusvalía visual. La persona en cuestión se enfadó y contestó: Señorita, yo no tengo ninguna minusvalía visual. Soy ciego.


----------



## Peque Poney

El término DISCAPACIDAD es un neologismo que aparece en España a finales de los 90, sustituyendo a minusvalía (con el tiempo los términos que lo designan van tornándose negativos, por lo cual el concepto discapacidad ha acabado resultando ser igual de despectivo, con lo que hoy se emplea el término persona con discapacidad por ser menos peyorativo).


----------



## iaf

Sigianga said:


> (...)
> ¿cuáles son más o menos "políticamente correctos"? (_minusválido_, p.ej., por lo menos a mí no me suena precisamente lindo ni a descripción objetiva, pero lo que quizá se deba a mi perspectiva lingüística)



Me sucede algo similar con el término _"minusválido"_, por lo que personalmente me acostumbré a decir _"discapacitado"_. Debe ser porque hablar de _capacidades_ me resulta más objetivo, menos _valorativo_.

Pero, como ya se dijo, lo _políticamente correcto_ va y viene... y muchas veces termina cayendo en eufemismos estériles (cuando no hipócritas). 
La última variante que se escucha por aquí es _"con capacidades diferentes"_.

Un saludo


----------



## Dudu678

Si es un tema físico, ahora se estila el eufemismo ese de _persona con movilidad reducida_ abreviado PMR.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Acá he escuchado decir "*personas especiales*". Supongo que como una derivación de las llamadas "*olimpiadas especiales*" y de la "*educación especial*".  Hasta el momento no he sabido de alguien que se haya sentido ofendido por tal apelativo.


----------



## iaf

Aquí encontré un comentario al respecto (uno entre tantos otros...):
http://www.pagina12.com.ar/diario/sociedad/3-89397-2007-08-09.html

Entre otras cosas dice:
_(...) 
*–Usted ha venido utilizando la designación “personas con discapacidad”: ¿es preferible a otras fórmulas?*
*–*__Han aparecido eufemismos como “personas con necesidades especiales” o “con capacidades diferentes”: en general, no surgen de las personas con discapacidad sino de otras personas a quienes nombrar las cosas por su nombre les produce culpa o vergüenza. Decir que alguien es una “persona con necesidades especiales” lo ubica como una persona especial; peor todavía es hablar de “capacidades diferentes”, como si se tratara de un marciano.
(...)

_Comentario al margen: 
Mi mamá siempre me dijo que soy _especial_... ¿qué debo pensar?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá también se usa eso de "personas con capacidades difrentes/especiales".

La verdad no sé cuál sea la mejor manera de decirlo. Si a alguien le falta un brazo es un manco, si le falta una pierna es un cojo. Son características, como ser moreno o rubio, que por sí mismas no significan nada.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Antaño, en el país, y más que todo en el campo, mucho antes de que apareciera toda esta palabrería de lo qué es y lo qué no es políticamente correcto, a las personas con limitantes físicas se les decía de manera llana, sencilla y sin segundas o terceras intenciones: "impedidas", "tullidas" o "inválidas". Nadie se quejaba al respecto.


----------



## Sidjanga

¡Muchas gracias a todos por las aportaciones y los diferentes puntos de vista!
Muy interesante.

Parece que éste es y seguirá siendo un tema sin fin.
Efectivamente llama la atención que la mayoría de los términos hayan sido creados por gente sin discapacidades.

Gracias por el artículo, *iaf*. 
Me parece muy bueno y probable lo que dice sobre el origen de los varios eufemismos: "_.... no surgen de las personas con discapacidad sino de otras personas a quienes nombrar las cosas por su nombre les produce culpa o vergüenza."_

Bueno, gracias nuevamente.

A todos los especiales de este hilo -y de todas las otras partes- les deseo un muy buen domingo.

Saludos


----------



## Magda_m

¡¡Hola!!

  ¿Alguien conocne la diferencia entre los adjetivos: inválido, minusválido, descapacitado?
  ¿Es verdad que minusválido y descapacitado son los sinónimos?

  Gracias por tu la respuesta


----------



## María Madrid

Magda_m said:


> ¿Alguien conocne la diferencia entre los adjetivos: inválido, minusválido, d*e*scapacitado?
> ¿Es verdad que minusválido y d*i*scapacitado son los sinónimos?


En realidad los tres significan básicamente lo mismo, pero la primera palabra se prefiere evitar, las dos últimas (minusválido y discapacitado) se consideran más políticamente correctas. Saludos, M


----------



## Janis Joplin

Los tres términos de utilizan para referirse a personas con "capacidades" diferentes" que es una expresión con la que muchas de esas personas se sienten más cómodas.


----------



## thisamurai

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Hola, 
Soy brasileño, profesor de español y me gustaría sacar una duda. 
Acá en Brasil, hace ya algún tiempo que referirse a una persona con minusvalía era una cosa habitual entre nosotros, sin embargo hoy percebimos que eso es un grand prejuicio. Los términos "disminuido", "discapacitado" o "minusválido" son peyorativos y indican siempre una idea desfavorable y despectiva al portador. Ahora, nos referimos a ellos por "portadores de capacidad especiales". 
¿Cuál sería la palabra más adecuada?
Muchas gracias


----------



## maxpower76

thisamurai said:


> Hola,
> Soy brasileño, profesor de español y me gustaría sacar una duda.
> Acá en Brasil, hace ya algún tiempo que referirse a una persona con minusvalía era una cosa habitual entre nosotros, sin embargo hoy perc*i*bimos que eso es un grand prejuicio. Los términos "disminuido", "discapacitado" o "minusválido" son peyorativos y indican siempre una idea desfavorable y despectiva al portador. Ahora, nos referimos a ellos por "portadores de capacidad especiales".
> ¿Cuál sería la palabra más adecuada?
> Muchas gracias



Son perfectamente válidos, al menos en España.
Eso sí, se suele usar acompañado del tipo de minusvalía
"discapacitado físico/psíquico"
"disminuido físico/psíquico"

No estoy tan seguro acerca de minusválido, en prensa o televisión se suele usar "persona con algún tipo de minusvalía física/psíquica"

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Por ahora la gente buena, no yo, solo dice "personas con capacidades diferentes".
Pero los buenos son muy creativos y cambian con el tiempo.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

"Disminuido" no la había escuchado con esa acepción; las otras dos del título son enteramente aceptables en Colombia.

"Portadores de capacidades especiales" me parece una expresión larga y no creo que exprese la idea tras minusvalía o discapacidad en el campo ocupacional. 

Saludos,


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Discapacitado o minusválido por acá también.  Y no hay nada peyorativo en ello en estas latitudes.
Saludos.
_


----------



## la_machy

En México se oye mucho 'personas con capacidades especiales/diferentes', sobre todo en los medios y a raiz del famoso Teletón.
Sin embargo, en el habla cotidiana, yo oigo (y digo), _discapacitado._
No lo siento nada peyorativo. Es sólo una condición.


Saluditos


----------



## Vampiro

la_machy said:


> En México se oye mucho 'personas con capacidades especiales/diferentes', sobre todo en los medios y a raiz del famoso Teletón.


Por acá no se usan ese tipo de expresiones ni siquiera en la Teletón.
Lo de "minusválido" o "discapacitado" no es en absoluto peyorativo, y la verdad no veo por qué podría serlo.

Saludos
_


----------



## la_machy

Vampiro said:


> Lo de "minusválido" o "discapacitado" no es en absoluto peyorativo, y la verdad no veo por qué podría serlo.
> 
> Saludos
> _


 
Estoy de acuerdísimo contigo.
Pero entiendo que en Brasil sí lo es, por lo que dice thisamurai en el primer post.


> Acá en Brasil, hace ya algún tiempo que referirse a una persona con minusvalía era una cosa habitual entre nosotros, sin embargo hoy percebimos que eso es un gran prejuicio. Los términos "disminuido", "discapacitado" o "minusválido" *son peyorativos* y indican siempre una idea desfavorable y despectiva al portador.


 
Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

thisamurai said:


> Hola,
> Soy brasileño, profesor de español y me gustaría sacar una duda.
> Acá en Brasil, hace ya algún tiempo que referirse a una persona con minusvalía era una cosa habitual entre nosotros, sin embargo hoy percibimos que eso es un grand prejuicio. Los términos "disminuido", "discapacitado" o "minusválido" son peyorativos e indican siempre una idea desfavorable y despectiva al portador. Ahora, nos referimos a ellos como "portadores de capacidades especiales".
> ¿Cuál sería la palabra más adecuada?
> Muchas gracias


 

Como ya han dicho antes, en España ninguna de las tres palabras tiene intención peyorativa. Son esos los términos que emplean la Administración y los servicios sanitarios.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Miguel González

A mi me parece un exceso de corrección política eso de "capacidades diferentes", prefiero y uso la palabra discapacitado. 

Pinaurum, ¿por qué la corrección en la palabra prejucio? Para mí es totalemente coherente en este contexto.


----------



## Pinairun

Porque la he interpretado como "efecto de perjudicar": _Ocasionar daño o menoscabo_ _material o moral_.
Si en Brasil se considera peyorativo llamar "disminuida", "minusválida" o "discapacitada" a una persona, eso puede ocasionarle un daño moral, y es perjuicio.

Pero tras tu pregunta veo que la frase puede tener también otra lectura. La de que es prejuicio considerar a una persona discapacitada, disminuida o minusválida, cuando en realidad es "portadora de capacidades especiales". En ese caso, no hay duda de que lo correcto es prejuicio.

En ese aspecto creo que hay ambigüedad.


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Yo tengo un amigo amputado (mexicano), y él me ha explicado que por lo menos una de las razones por las que no es, digamos, políticamente correcta la palabra "minusválido" (hablo de México, no sé cómo sea en otras partes), es porque se entiende como "que vale menos", aunque soy consciente de que pueda entenderse también como: "que puede valerse menos por sí mismo".

A él no le importa, pero sabe que hay a quienes sí les molesta.

Pinairún: 

Yo no veo ambigüedad como lo escribió Thisamurai: "...referirse a una persona con minusvalía... es un gran prejuicio", me parece que para que fuera perjuicio, debería haber dicho algo así como: "...ocasiona un gran perjuicio". 

Saludos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

En España al menos minusválido no tiene nada de peyorativo, como ya han dicho el resto de mis compañeros españoles. Tampoco discapacitado.

No son personas con capacidades especiales; son personas con necesidades especiales, que no es lo mismo.


----------



## Pinairun

horusankh said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo tengo un amigo amputado (mexicano), y él me ha explicado que por lo menos una de las razones por las que no es, digamos, políticamente correcta la palabra "minusválido" (hablo de México, no sé cómo sea en otras partes), es porque se entiende como "que vale menos", aunque soy consciente de que pueda entenderse también como: "que puede valerse menos por sí mismo".
> 
> A él no le importa, pero sabe que hay a quienes sí les molesta.
> 
> Pinairún:
> 
> Yo no veo ambigüedad como lo escribió Thisamurai: "...referirse a una persona con minusvalía... es un gran prejuicio", me parece que para que fuera perjuicio, debería haber dicho algo así como: "...ocasiona un gran perjuicio".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Pues sí, voy a ver si puedo corregir la corrección.
Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

thisamurai said:


> Los términos "disminuido", "discapacitado" o "minusválido" son peyorativos y indican siempre una idea desfavorable y despectiva al portador. Ahora, nos referimos a ellos por "portadores de capacidad especiales".
> ¿Cuál sería la palabra más adecuada?
> Muchas gracias


Para mí los términos "disminuido", "discapacitado" o "minusválido" no son peyorativos, simplemente hacen referencia a alguna condición/característica diferente que tiene alguien. 
No creo tampoco que indiquen _una idea desfavorable y despectiva al portador._ Si la persona es paralítica, por poner un ejemplo, está en inferioridad de condiciones, pero no veo por qué puede ser despectivo decir que es paralítica. No exageremos.
Creo, en cambio, que "disminuido", "discapacitado" o "minusválido" son eufemismos. J.L.Borges decía que éste es el país de los eufemismos: _"un ciego, yo lo soy, es un no vidente"... _

Por otra parte, desde que leí, al comienzo del hilo, esto:


> Ahora, nos referimos a ellos por "portadores de capacidad especiales".


sentí que algo estaba mal. 
Para mí, "portadores de capacidades especiales" es ambiguo. No indica nada ni en sentido negativo ni en positivo. Alguien puede tener capacidades especiales para la gimnasia, la danza, la mímica, la matemática... ¿y qué?
Con "capacidades especiales" no se hace referencia a una discapacidad.

Seguramente queda feo o resulta chocante para alguien que es rengo, por ejemplo, que uno le diga: "Un rengo como usted...", pero decírselo o no es una cuestión de delicadeza.


----------



## Vampiro

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No son personas con capacidades especiales; son personas con necesidades especiales, que no es lo mismo.


No pudo estar mejor dicho.
Saludos.
_


----------



## thisamurai

Hola a todos, 
Agradezco a todos la atención en contestarme. Bueno, el término que he querido decir es realmente "prejuicio". Decir en Brasil que alguien es minusválido es como decir que la persona es "menos capacitada" que otra, mental o físicamente. Y sabemos que un "portador de necesidades especiales" (como dijo *Valeria Mesalina) *tiene su capacidad distinta, es decir, "especial" y no menor a nadie. Ejemplo, a un ciego es más fácil tener el sentido de audición más aguzado que a una persona que mira. Esto es un asunto tan importante acá que nosotros brasileños podemos ser procesados si hablamos minusválido (acá, "deficiente"). Es lo mismo que un prejuicio de clase, color o religión. Vamos a la cárcel por decir lo que no debemos. 
Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Vampiro

thisamurai said:


> Esto es un asunto tan importante acá que nosotros brasileños podemos ser procesados si hablamos minusválido


¿Y no tendrá algo que ver con el idioma?
Hablo algo de portugués, pero no lo suficiente como para captar algunas sutilezas.
En español, ya está dicho, no tiene connotación peyorativa, y se considera correcto usar esa denominación.  Quizá en portugués sea diferente.
Hace muchos años recuerdo que se usaba como término más general la palabra "inválido" (incorrecta, en mi opinón), pero con el tiempo, y fundamentalmente a raíz del fenómeno Teletón, se ha tomado más conciencia del tema y los términos "minusválido", o "discapacitado", se han impuesto en la conciencia colectiva, más incluso que en el lenguaje.
Personalmente creo que ese exceso de corrección política que se trata de imponer en algunos países muchas veces raya en lo absurdo, pero ese es otro tema.
Interesante hilo, de verdad me sorprende que en Brasil el asunto tenga esos ribetes.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Ludaico

En España, desde la entrada en vigor (27-12-2009) del Real Decreto 1856/2009, de 4 de diciembre (BOE 26-12-2009),* los términos legales *['políticamente correctos', por obligatorios] son "*discapacidad*" y "*persona con discapacidad*" para referirse a "*minusvalía*" y "*minusválido*" o "*persona con minusvalía*", respectivamente.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Independientemente de la definición del DRAE, y aunque no haya intención  peyorativa, es cierto que lo que subyace detrás de estas palabras es  peyorativo:

1) disminuido = persona disminuída, con una disminución, que le  falta algo (no me parece la mejor de las maneras de referirnos a alguien  que tiene una afección o problema físico o mental concreto).
2)  minusválido = persona menos válida (¿menos válido para qué? Quizás no  pueda andar, pero su capacidad intelectual es mayor que la mía).
3) discapacitado = no capacitado (la pregunta vuelve a ser la misma: ¿capacitado o no capacitado para qué?).

No hablemos ya de palabras como tarado, subnormal, etc., claramente peyorativas.

Creo  que lo más acertado sería hablar de la discapacidad en concreto, clara y  llanamente: es una persona ciega, tetrapléjica, parapléjica, sorda, con  síndrome de Down, autista, etc. También existen otras fórmulas en las  que no es necesario entrar más a fondo: "tengo un amigo que va en silla  de ruedas". Pero claro, el problema viene cuando intentamos meter a  todas estas personas en el mismo saco, vamos, cuando hay que  generalizar. Yo en este caso prefiero hablar de "*personas con discapacidad*",  ya que, aunque la pregunta que me formulaba antes sigue siendo válida,  me parece menos agresivo: la persona no es discapacitada, tiene una  discapacidad. Habrá quien aduzca que quién no tiene alguna discapacidad,  y tendrá razón, pero es que en algún sitio hay que plantarse, o de otro  modo, por intentar ser demasiado correctos, se acaba perdiendo el  sentido: ¿portadores de discapacidades especiales?, ¿personas con  necesidades especiales? Por favor, esto (con perdón, sólo es mi  opinión) raya lo aberrante.

En fin, es un tema polémico, y siempre habrá quien busque tres pies al  gato y quien sea más suceptible. Yo (realmente) tengo un amigo que va en  silla de ruedas (parapléjico para ser más precisos) y él me recomienda  hablar de "*personas con diversidad funcional*".  A mí me parece ya una exageración (y si nos atenemos a la definición,  ¿quién no tiene una diversidad funcional? ¿o es que todos funcionamos de  igual manera?), pero en fin.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> 2) minusválido = persona menos válida (¿menos válido para qué? Quizás no pueda andar, pero su capacidad intelectual es mayor que la mía).


*Válido *aquí significa 'sano', 'robusto'.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Gracias Xiao por la aclaración. No obstante, estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que la mayoría no lo percibe de esa manera.


----------



## Ludaico

Jaime Bien said:


> Gracias Xiao por la aclaración. No obstante, estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que la mayoría no lo percibe de esa manera.



No, no lo percibe. Por ello, el Gobierno español, haciéndose eco de lo propugnado por la ONU, dictó un Real Decreto cuyo preámbulo reza, entre otras cosas, lo siguiente:


> La *Organización Mundial de la Salud *(OMS) reconoció al inicio de la revisión de la Clasificación Internacional del Funcionamiento, de la Discapacidad y de la Salud (CIF-2001), que *los términos utilizados pueden, a pesar de todos los esfuerzos realizados, estigmatizar y etiquetar, por lo que tomó la decisión de abandonar totalmente el termino «minusvalía» debido a su connotación peyorativa* y de utilizar en su lugar el de «discapacidad», como término genérico que incluye déficits, limitaciones en la actividad y restricciones en la participación.


----------

